# Corn Silk



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright I saw the first "fresh corn" at the store today. Which brings up corn silk ...

Do you save or trash your corn silk ... 

http://www.ehow.com/about_5072864_benefits-cornsilk.html

http://www.livestrong.com/article/111684-benefits-cornsilk/


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I had no idea. Looks like another item to put away/make us of.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Usually I feed mine to the chickens.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Dry a bunch and keep in your first aid kits, folks - wonderful blood stopper/clotter aid. Slap a bunch on the deep laceration, bandage up well and you're good to go.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I drink ginger tea for BP and mix powdered corn silk with psyllium husks(very effective in lowering cholesterol) to finish it off. I never thought to mix the corn silk with the ginger for a 2 in 1 tea. 

The corn silk lowers the BP in the same way that other diuretics such as lasix does. No side effects and no prescription required.

Thanks *Andi, I guess you showed me a new way to package the BP "Stuff".


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess it ain't just fer smokin anymore! I'll be saving mine from now on. Thanks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it as absorbent as Cherokee hair?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I never thought to mix the corn silk with the ginger for a 2 in 1 tea.


I do a few blends ... I don't care for the taste of ginseng or alfalfa tea on its own. (kind of bland) so I will blend them with a tea more to my liking. It may be black, green or maybe something else.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

How does one dry corn silk?


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I had no idea that corn silk was good for anything except the compost pile.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

partdeux said:


> How does one dry corn silk?


You can just leave it out in the sun or if you have one, put it in the dehydrator at a fairly low heat.

I do not usually grow corn in my garden(my soil doesn't like corn) so I am stuck with the ears from the market or grocery stores, I usually discard the stuff that is exposed at the top of the ear, never know what could be in it.



HillbillyPrep said:


> I guess it ain't just fer smokin anymore! I'll be saving mine from now on. Thanks.


Guess we were not the only ones that did that, huh?



The_Blob said:


> Is it as absorbent as Cherokee hair?


Could you explain that one?:dunno:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I do a few blends ... I don't care for the taste of ginseng or alfalfa tea on its own. (kind of bland) so I will blend them with a tea more to my liking. It may be black, green or maybe something else.


Yesterday I tried the Ginger/Corn Silk Tea, added a spoon of honey and I have to say that it had a very unique taste, not at all unpleasant though. I could and probably will get used to it.

Thank you *Andi


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Is it as absorbent as Cherokee hair?


 :lolsmash: Blob, that video was an absolute hoot!


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

I've not been here for quite some time for various reasons, none very interesting. I do have an update about corn silk. I made a tincture and use two teaspoons in my coffee twice a day. I've been using it for several months and I quit taking my water pill. I urinate a lot more and don't feel as puffy around my wrists and ankles. Two months ago I stopped taking my blood pressure and cholesterol meds as an experiment. I'm going to the doc next week for a blood test to see how things are going. I'm trying to eat right but you know......


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Corn silk is much softer than the cobs....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't see how I missed this one... TWO years ago! Mine has always just gone into the compost pile.. until now.

So, how to harvest? Can I use the brown/black ends or should I cut it while still white after pollination, right off the growing ears? Should I use only from the inside of harvested ears? What is the ratio for tinctures? 50% alcohol/50% water, 75% alcohol...? I would also be drying for tea, again, white only?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Woody said:


> Don't see how I missed this one... TWO years ago! Mine has always just gone into the compost pile.. until now.
> 
> So, how to harvest? Can I use the brown/black ends or should I cut it while still white after pollination, right off the growing ears? Should I use only from the inside of harvested ears? What is the ratio for tinctures? 50% alcohol/50% water, 75% alcohol...? I would also be drying for tea, again, white only?


I dont make the ticture, just make a tea from the dried stuff.

I take the silk from inside the shucks, in my line of reasoning it should be clean and free of dust, dirt and other contaminants.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you! I'll have to do some searching around.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Woody said:


> Thank you! I'll have to do some searching around.


I'm with Davarm, I use the inter silk (white silk) ... dry it and add it to a tea here or there ... when needed.

http://www.ageless.co.za/corn_silk.htm#which part to use


----------

